# Homebrew trade finished project!



## RAdams (Jul 13, 2009)

Am I the first to post a finished piece from the trade???

YEAY.


This is a gunmetal Cigar, sporting one of the blanks i got from my trade partner, Glass Scratcher. Not sure what it is made of, but it sure did turn nice! Not as brittle as my homebrews.


----------



## gaeast54 (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW..Talk about a beautiful piece. You are without a doubt a true craftsman.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 13, 2009)

the fit at the nib is an Ocean rabbit off, but otherwise it is spot on. the material really was a dream to turn! I can't wait to turn the other 4 pens, and 2 stoppers!!!!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I meant to put a note in the box, but in trying to get it out the door, it slipped my mind.  All the hand-casts were made with Silmar 41.   

That blank is called "Everglades".  To follow why, what is another name for the glades? - Swamps.  What lives in the swamp?  Gators.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 13, 2009)

After living in Ft Myers for awhile, and having a little brother that lives in Cape Coral, I shoulda knew why those colors were familiar!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks sweet!


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 18, 2009)

Heres one I put together with a blank sent to me by DuroShark.  Its a blue/black/white mix on a Gold Jr Gent.

Really liked turning this, it turned pretty easy. 

James


----------



## djpnevans (Jul 18, 2009)

Some good looking blanks.
David


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 18, 2009)

Ron, that pen came out terrific, the blank is stunning.


----------



## Mike of the North (Jul 22, 2009)

*Finely got pictures*

Finely got pictures of the pens I turned with three of the blanks I got from Jay Devin, I am still learning the CA/BLO finish so my first worthless wood pen are a little rough, the hardness difference between the wood and plastic caused problems for me during sanding, I want to get some better pen kit for the other blanks I got, thy look too good to make a slimline pen with, and I blew my hobby budget for this month on bottle stoppers, next month I will order some Jr gents and Sierras and turn some more. The pens are a Jr gent in a red and blue blank with no name, a cigar worthless wood, and a artist sketch pencil in worthless wood, the cigar is DIW don't know the what type of wood is on the artist pencil, other then is is a beautiful burl.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 22, 2009)

RAdams said:


> After living in Ft Myers for awhile, and having a little brother that lives in Cape Coral, I shoulda knew why those colors were familiar!



Ron,
See that's what happens when you leave.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, Just for the record, 

During football season, I BLEED DARK BLUE STARS!


And during basketball season, I BLEED SKY BLUE!

Florida is kinda one of those places that is cool to visit, but nobody sane would want to live there. Between the old people driving slow, and everyone else in a hurry because of the slow old people, it creates a very interesting and unique traffic situation.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 22, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Well, Just for the record,
> 
> During football season, I BLEED DARK BLUE STARS!
> 
> ...




Um, Ron, some of us were born and raised in Florida, and can trace our family's farms, in Florida, back to the 1700's.  Some of us actually like living in Florida, and are quite sane.  We have nice beaches and on good beach days there are lots of women in itty-bitty-string bikinis.  Ah, I like those days. :biggrin:

The lousy drivers are Da*n Yankee immigrants. :wink:


----------



## RHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

*I just finished mine...*















Sorry for the cheesy pictures, I don't have a fancy photo tent or stand setup yet- so I had to steal a Fat Quarter from the wife's Quilt fabric...

Better put it back into the pile before she catches me.... :biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's one from PTownSubbie. Really cool looking blank. Pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jul 23, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Here's one from PTownSubbie. Really cool looking blank. Pic doesn't do it justice.



Picture looks fine to me and the pen is gorgeous.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 23, 2009)

Nancy,
That is a really cool looking pen.  Love the blank-Good job PTown


----------



## RAdams (Jul 23, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> Um, Ron, some of us were born and raised in Florida, and can trace our family's farms, in Florida, back to the 1700's. Some of us actually like living in Florida, and are quite sane. We have nice beaches and on good beach days there are lots of women in itty-bitty-string bikinis. Ah, I like those days. :biggrin:
> 
> The lousy drivers are Da*n Yankee immigrants. :wink:


 




Yeah, i did meet a couple of Crackers while in Florida. But you guys are becoming outnumbered more and more by the day! 

My brother and I were just talking about me living down there. He is working on getting his G.C. License, and if and when he does, he will need me to come down and help him get his business off the ground. I might end up BACK in Ft. Myers area VERY SOON!


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 23, 2009)

I lived on Homestead AFB for a while in the 80's. The surf sucked. The diving around the keys was pretty good.

I have no desire to move back. Ya'll are nuts for dealing with that humidity!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 23, 2009)

I actually thought the surfing in Florida was pretty sweet! 




But, then again, when i surf, i do it with a 12 to 20 meter kite strapped to my waist!!!

Give me 10 to 35 mph winds, and I WILL SHRED!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 23, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Here's one from PTownSubbie. Really cool looking blank. Pic doesn't do it justice.


 
Nice job Nancy!! You did it justice! I wasn't sure how the blank would turn out. It is one of the first multiple castings that we have done.

Glad it turned out alright.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jul 24, 2009)

I received my box from David (djpnevans) and it contained a nice assortment of blanks. 

six resin blanks .. one a ribbon, a couple with layers, a couple mixed/swirled, and couple pearly-solid-like colors, plus a large piece of SheOak, and a piece of JAR  (Jarrah?) 

Plus, he included two heavy brass buttons which say "Australia" .. were these 'real' navy buttons?  I dunno, but that is what I am telling everyone.. hahaha 

I have no turned any yet, but really look forward to trying them out .. 

Thanks David, and to those who participated .. my box is supposed to ship this weekend .. 
I keep making blanks and then tell myself, "not good enough!" .. I think I am ready to say "good enough"


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 26, 2009)

*Finally got one put together*

Ron, 

Very cool blank. Multi-color to the max and the depth of the color is great.

Put it on a Satin Pearl kit. The kit is just the right color I think.

Your PR turned just like the one I purchased at the store. I think it turned much better than the ones that I make. I am going to have to practice some more.

Fred


----------



## RAdams (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a sharp pen! 

I am glad you liked the blank, and thanks for the feedback. Let me know how the other ones go. 

I think i am in a bottle stopper mood tonight, and i just so happen to have a trade stopper blank in there calling my name! 

More pics to come!


----------



## Mike of the North (Aug 3, 2009)

*Any more pens*

Has anybody made any more pens from the PR trade blanks thy got?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't been able to make it into my shop lately, which sucks because I got some really sweet blanks.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 28, 2009)

*This came out great.*

Finally got one done(sorry it took so long),this pen came out great.I love that resins can look regular or even ugly and make beautiful pens(as this one is).Thank you jimofsanston,Victor


----------



## Smokey7385 (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally got one done last night. No picture yet, so I know, didn't happen, right? Will try to post pictures soon.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ooooo I wanna see, I wanna see!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 7, 2009)

*Blanks Courtesy of Lanfill Lumber*

these are two o0f the blanks that Victor sent me in the home brew trade, I realize it's taken a while but the blanks are great, I'm just slow!
First is one of Victors Urethane blanks, I love the swirl in this blank, and it is the easiest cutting resin blank I've worked with











Next is a great worthless wood that isn't so worthless, it's Brown Mallee Burl and a purple Urethane on a Series 2000 Americana Roller Ball











Thanks Victor, also if he offers these for sale I would definitely recommend buying some, they do require a couple coats of CA to get a high shine, but they are so worth the extra effort.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW!!! Those turned out looking beautiful with your skills I'm not surprised at all.Surprised my blanks look that good!Great job and thanks for the kind words in the post,Victor


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great looking pens and blanks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Those turned out great. I need to turn some of mine but it has been hard to get into the shop lately.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent work on all the pens I`ve seen so far!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 14, 2009)

I know it's late but I finally took photos of the pens I made from the blanks Nancy (ngeb28) sent me in the swap. 

First is a Black Chrome Carbara with the "Windswept Meadow" blank.






And a closed end Black Titanium Baron RB in "Red Sky at Night"






The blanks turned great. The "Windswept Meadow" is my favorite.


----------

